# KJV



## Andrew David Short (Aug 9, 2019)

What is the best KJV to buy


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 9, 2019)

Sir, you live up to your name. 

For a fairly inexpensive leather-bound KJV, portable, no commentary, no notes, no cross-references, black type throughout, I recommend this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 9, 2019)

This is my EDC Bible. I love it. It has four ribbons, 200,000+ references, nice leather, and black ink throughout.

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/westminster-reference-bible-KJV-calfskin.html

If you want a study Bible, you would be hard-pressed to find a better one than ours in the KJ, or in general

https://www.heritagebooks.org/Search.html#/Search.html?search=Study+Bible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 9, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> black type throughout



I mostly use Samsung tablet because my eyes aren't what they used to be. So this comment is way off-topic. I _prefer_ red-letter editions but not for the usual reason. It just helps me find things faster whether I'm looking for Jesus' words or for what others have said. Just my two cents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 9, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> This is my EDC Bible. I love it. It has four ribbons, 200,000+ references, nice leather, and black ink throughout.
> 
> https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/westminster-reference-bible-KJV-calfskin.html
> 
> ...


 It’s almost like you work for them.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 9, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> It’s almost like you work for them.


Something like that.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 9, 2019)

Local Church Bible Publishers

http://localchurchbiblepublishers.com/

I have had the 120 E1B for 11 years. It is a very nice leather-covered Bible at a surprisingly low price. The cover is remarkably flexible and feels good. The pages have moderately wide margins. It's easy to read.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Aug 9, 2019)

I have this excellent edition. No frills and attractive.


----------



## KSon (Aug 9, 2019)

This is an absolute thing of beauty and craftsmanship, though, admittedly, it is in the high-rent district.

For a lesser-costing edition that doesn't miss a beat, I'd second Robert's recommendation of the Westminster Reference. Calfskin for under 70? With all those cross-references?


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 9, 2019)

Andrew David Short said:


> What is the best KJV to buy


For quality and price, would be Grace publishers in Lansing Mi


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 9, 2019)

KSon said:


> Ladies and gentleman,
> 
> May I present to you an absolute thing of beauty and craftsmanship, though, admittedly, it is in the high-rent district.
> 
> For a lesser-costing edition that doesn't miss a beat, I'd second Robert's recommendation of the Westminster Reference. Calfskin for under 70? With all those cross-references?


The Canterbury is at the very top of my list. It is indeed a beautiful rendering of God's Word.


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 10, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> This is my EDC Bible. I love it. It has four ribbons, 200,000+ references, nice leather, and black ink throughout.
> 
> https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/westminster-reference-bible-KJV-calfskin.html
> 
> ...



I have that Westminster KJV! I really enjoy it. But the paper I find is really thin. I have a Bible that my Grandma gave me and I can underline / highlight it with minimal showing on the other side. Underlines in the Westminster didn't go so good. I went to the back and tried different pens on one of the last pages of the blank pages. 

How does the KJV over at Heritage hold up to highlighting / underlining? How would they compare?

I would still recommend the Westminster Bible just for all that it comes with! Great Bible!


----------



## B.L. (Aug 10, 2019)

If money is not a concern I would save up for a R.L. Allan 53C Longprimer in highland goatskin. This would be my "if I only had one Bible..." Bible.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a love hate relationship with the Canterbury. It is an ideal size for me personally. The text block is chunky, but the 11 point print is large enough to read comfortably for hours. It is a heavy volume @ 3lbs, but the thickness allowed the large type while the footprint is more portable than the Longprimer. The type on the Longprimer is only slightly smaller, but still plenty readable. However, the LP does not include italic type for added words not in the Greek, while the Canterbury does include the italic. An important consideration for me.

The problem I have with the Canterbury ... while the blurb on Evangelical Bible claims 'self pronouncing text,' in reality it is only partially so. The nouns are syllabalized with the stress marks for the syllables, as in a self pronouncing text, but without the diacritical marks for the vowel sounds ! I found this so annoying in trying to read in a continuous flow. So I actually used a 5mm Micron pen and put the diacritical marks in myself. Doing the M'Cheyne 1 year Bible reading plan allowed me to approach this task in an organized manner. Still, for the price of the Bible, and the spectacular design ... what were they thinking ?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 11, 2019)

Allan Longprimers are the standard that canterburys still have not breached


----------



## Andrew David Short (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> For quality and price, would be Grace publishers in Lansing Mi


Which are they, is there a link


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 15, 2019)

Andrew David Short said:


> Which are they, is there a link


In the UK https://www.bibles-direct.co.uk/


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Andrew David Short said:


> Which are they, is there a link


See post #7


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Andrew David Short said:


> Which are they, is there a link


You cannot find a better deal thsn their 70.00 executive calfskin edition!


----------

